# gab es zuwenige euro kois???



## Speedy 1975 (4. Okt. 2012)

Ich habe zwar selber keine kois aber ich schaue gerne mal wenn man eh unterwegs ist.
Anfang des Jahres sah man bei den teichhändlern immer kleine Japan kois und kois Gruppe A die je nach Händler so um zehn Euro lagen. Im Sommer gab es diese nicht mehr,es gab überall nur noch Japan kois und auch im Netz ist mir das dann aufgefallen. 
Waren die normalen kois nur ausverkauft oder ist was passiert,gar eine Krankheit oder so????


----------



## Joerg (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: gab es zuwenige euro kois???*

Der Grund ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Die kleinen sind über den Sommer gewachsen und sie werden dann für deutlich mehr und schon größer verkauft.
Kleine Tosai gibt es nur im Frühjahr, Saisonware sozusagen.
Bei Koi um die 10 € würde ich eher davon ausgehen, dass es keine Japan Koi sind.

Es gab keine Krankheit und auch keinen Lieferengpass.


----------



## Klausile (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: gab es zuwenige euro kois???*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe dieses Jahr zum ersten mal wieder seit langem Kois aus Israel beim Händler gesehen.
Hm, EuroKoi, glaub ich sind mir nicht unter gekommen, zumindest nicht dort wo ich mal danach gesehen habe, kann aber auch Zufall sein, da ich ohnehin nicht vor hatte was zu kaufen, hab ich auch nicht ganz so genau hingesehen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: gab es zuwenige euro kois???*

Hi Klaus,
mein Zierfischgroßhändler hatte bisher jedes Jahr ausreichen Koi aus Isreal.
Die Preise sind mit der Zeit deutlich höher geworden, die ersten hatte ich für 3€ bei ihm gekauft.
Er bekommt so viele, dass er damit auch diverse Händler und Baumärkte beliefert.

Wenn ein paar wenige Händler ihren Bestand keulen mussten, betraf das nur einen der 100 Koizüchter in Japan.
Panik wegen den verstrahlten Koi von den Atomkraftwerken wurde auch etwas gemacht.

Das sind aber alles an der Haaren herbeigezogen und entbehrt jeder vernünftigen Grundlage.

Die kleinen Tosai sind Saisonware und nur im späten Frühjahr in Massen zu haben,
sie fallen bei der Selektion an und dann releativ günstig. Wer kein Potential hat, wird als Tosai verkauft oder entsorgt.

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon über 40 Euro Koi verschenkt, da ich nicht alle aufziehen kann.


----------



## MadDog (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: gab es zuwenige euro kois???*

Hi Speedy,
bei uns in Dortmund gibt es einen Zierfischhändler, der bietet das ganze Jahr über günstige Eurokois an für - ab 1,- € das Stück.
Hierbei handelt es sich um Kois in einer Größe von ca. 5-7 cm. Die Farben sind nicht erkennbar. Die meisten haben einen Silber oder einen Goldton. Meine Nachbarn meinten vor 2 Jahren, mir etwas gutes zu tun und haben mir von dem Händler 5 Kois geschenkt. Die haben noch nicht einmal das erste Jahr überlebt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: gab es zuwenige euro kois???*

Hi Frank,
es gibt auch gute Euro Koi, bei denen sich gute Farben entwickeln.
Europäische Zuchtbetriebe können durchaus gute Qualitäten mit besserer Kondition produzieren als die in Japan.

Diese weniger gut Entwickelten fallen bei jeder Zucht an. Normalerweise kommen die nicht in den Handel.

Es werden durchaus gute Euros angeboten, allerdings nicht für 1€.
Gute Koi haben ihren Preis, der rechtfertigt sich normalerweise über die Selektion.


----------

